

Trying to sell my car with a bootstrapped website and an idea - cvanderlinden
http://2012mazda3.com

======
wittjeff
Nice. I considered selling a house this way about six months ago, but I ended
up selling it to a neighbor. Edit: One idea I had: allow people to reserve a
spot on the calendar, perhaps with a deposit. You'll get the benefit of a
traditional rising auction that way and it might avoid hard feelings if
multiple people jump as the price falls a notch. Would you mind putting your
code up on Github?

~~~
cvanderlinden
I will definitely do that in the future. Needs some cleaning up though since I
built it and launched it in only a few hours. Rush job to get it on the
Internet.

------
cybernomad99
That is clever! Also you may want to ask the bidder to put down a deposit of
earnest money so you know they are serious about their offer. If you like, you
can post it on classifieds site HouseOfNothing and I will bulk post it to many
other websites through Digi-Go ad submission service to give your ad more
exposure.

~~~
cvanderlinden
Yeah, there is the risk that the bidder is just messing around with me, so the
deposit might be a good idea. Thanks for the tips about spreading the news,
that will definitely help.

------
bksenior
I ran digital/social marketing for a major import car brand for two years up
until Q4 of last year. We built something like this but, it was killed
internally by an executive. It is a great idea and my studies say it will
raise sales price on cars by 5-8% because of the "fear of losing out"
principal.

~~~
cvanderlinden
Great! I hope it works for me, I will be writing a blog post about it on my
site at <http://cvanderlinden.com> once it's all finished!

------
kbenson
> The car's price will start at $23,000 on Monday, Febuary 20, at 12:00 am

1) Today is not a Monday.

2) It's currently higher that the stated starting price, at $23,300.

Other than that, interesting concept.

~~~
cvanderlinden
Thanks, for the feedback. I will change that!

------
chewxy
Dutch auction over a long period. You know this is equivalent to a sealed
first bid right?

Interesting nonetheless.

~~~
cvanderlinden
Dutch auction! I didn't know there was a name for it! Very cool!

------
blufox
Isn't it a good idea to remove the license plate number from the photos? We do
that here in US.

~~~
cvanderlinden
I don't think it's a big deal. Not much theft, and otherwise what can people
do with my licence plate? I drive around with it in public vision all day.

~~~
blufox
btw, love the site. Its clean and simple. and great photos too.

~~~
cvanderlinden
Appreciate the feedback very much, thank you! Thank my friend for letting me
use his expensive property to shoot the photos.

------
jawns
How are you publicizing the site? Through Craiglist? What's the clickthrough
rate?

~~~
cvanderlinden
Craigslist, facebook, twitter, usedvictoria, and auto trader. No stats yet. I
will post on my blog at <http://cvanderlinden.com> with the results of this
experiment.

